# (وداعا للانتظار على الrapidshare لتحميل ملف اخر)



## ايمن جمال (16 يناير 2008)

الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/84222470/subject.rar

الشرح بالصور


مع تحياتي 

المهندس / ايمن جمال


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (15 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل 
والرد بعد التجربة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (15 فبراير 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (16 فبراير 2008)

فكره جديده وبسيطه

بس انا شايف ان الحل للمشكله انو لا احد يستخدم الرابيدشير لا في تحميل ولا في رفع

للأدري سبب اصرار الناس على الرابيد شير مع انه موقع ممل 

أشكرك
.............


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_eslam (24 فبراير 2008)

يابش مهندس الموقع دا مش فاهم اية الاصرار علية مع ان فى مواقع اسهل فى التعامل معها


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الأصرار على الرابيد شير (وكما نسميه احيانا الربيد زفت) هو انه لا يشمل اعلانات سخيفة او غير ذلك مما يسبب الحرج لمن يقوم بالتحميل


----------



## khdkhaled (12 نوفمبر 2008)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
ok


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا-----


----------

